# Differences entre Albums et Dossiers dans l’application Photos ios13



## fgfdgd (20 Octobre 2019)

Salut à tous,

Je suis entrain de catégoriser mes photos et images dans l’application Photos sur mon iPhone et en voulant crée un nouvelle album j’ai aussi la possibilité de créer un dossier. Je voudrais donc savoir la différence entre les 2? 

Merci


----------



## Chris K (20 Octobre 2019)

Dans un dossier tu peux ajouter/créer différents albums et d’autres dossiers.
Un album ne contient que des photos.

Par exemple, tu créés un dossier « Mariage capucine et gédéon » dans lequel tu créés plusieurs albums selon chaque étape de la cérémonie.


----------



## fgfdgd (20 Octobre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Dans un dossier tu peux ajouter/créer différents albums et d’autres dossiers.
> Un album ne contient que des photos.
> 
> Par exemple, tu créés un dossier « Mariage capucine et gédéon » dans lequel tu créés plusieurs albums selon chaque étape de la cérémonie.



« Un album ne contient que des photos. » photos prisent avec mon hybride (raw) et les images du web (png, gif) peuvent-elles être ajoutées directement dans un dossier ?


----------



## Chris K (20 Octobre 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> « Un album ne contient que des photos. » photos prisent avec mon hybride (raw) et les images du web (png, gif) peuvent-elles être ajoutées directement dans un dossier ?



Non.


----------

